# Disconnect for VFD - Does it have to be within sight of VFD??



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

The exception does not apply to controllers only to motors so if the VFD is the motor controller then you must have a disconnecting means located within sight of the VFD.

Chris


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

raider1 said:


> The exception does not apply to controllers only to motors so if the VFD is the motor controller then you must have a disconnecting means located within sight of the VFD.
> 
> Chris


What if the drive has a main disconnect and drive disconnect built in with integral OCP?

Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

walkerj said:


> What if the drive has a main disconnect and drive disconnect built in with integral OCP?
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


To me that would meet code.. I've installed like that before.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

walkerj said:


> What if the drive has a main disconnect and drive disconnect built in with integral OCP?
> 
> Sent from your mom's iPhone. She says hi.


If the drive has an integral disconnecting means that would qualify as the required disconnect.

Chris


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty good reason to use MCC buckets with drives built-in, or stick the drive in the bucket in place of the contactor.


----------

